# Quiet Dart Frog Species



## Andrew Lee (Jan 21, 2014)

Before I begin, I just want to clarify, I know this is a really common topic and I also want to say, I did use the search bar.

So, my current situation is that I want a quiet thumbnail species. From what I heard so far, variabilis and sirensis seem to be pretty quiet. I know anthonyi are VERY loud and that imitators and vanzolinii are pretty loud. I also know that fantastica are a good choice but alas they are WAY beyond my budget. So I guess my question comes down to this: Are variabilis and sirensis quiet? Think of an apartment/dorm setting. And are there any other thumbs that can barely be heard?

Oh and I heard vents are pretty quiet but I haven't heard anything from my probable pair!


----------



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

My variablis are not exactly quiet. I have them in a living room and their call can be heard 20-25 feet away. It's not super loud and the TV usually covers it up. For comparison, my D auratus are in the same room and I barely hear them even when I'm sitting next to the tank.


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

If I were you I'd add to my vent group. 
The are some larger species with quiet calls, but if you're determined to go with thumbs I think you should stick with more common thumbs for now. I personally jumped into less common species too quickly, and was devastated when I lost frogs for reasons still aren't clear to me (my best guess is stress from moving.). I'd only kept frogs for a year and I'm only just getting back into the hobby, almost a decade later. 
Anyway, good luck in whatever you decide.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew Lee (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks guys, to be honest, that was really all I needed. Maybe I should focus my attention on vents! Thanks!


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Vents and variabilis have pretty much the same call as far as volume goes.


----------



## AuroraK (Mar 29, 2017)

Andrew Lee said:


> Thanks guys, to be honest, that was really all I needed. Maybe I should focus my attention on vents! Thanks!


In defense of thumbs, my variabilis are quiet - I was worried about volume so researched that too. My husband, who to be fair is a bit hard of hearing, can barely hear the male calling from right next to the viv. I am a little biased though as I love my variabilis so much!


----------



## Andrew Lee (Jan 21, 2014)

Thank you all for the replies! Looks like I can expand my list after all!


----------

